# 2016 Subwoofer install



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

http://Installer.com


----------



## JohnstonOctober (May 14, 2017)

I am not seeing anything that adds a RCA output and keeps the factory head unit.


----------



## JohnstonOctober (May 14, 2017)

Just gonna splice it into the rear speakers after talking to my local sound shop, question though. Is there any wires that I can use for a remote in the trunk? Seeming the battery is in the trunk I would think there might be one back there somewhere.


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

Best thing to do is to (safely) poke around with a multi meter to find a power wire that is cold when the car is off and hot when in acc or on.


----------

